# Gray Market Mini Excavator



## rehoward (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi all,

New guy here,

Hope I am not putting my foot into it, but I need to buy parts for a Kubota RX-301 mini excavator that was brought in as a gray market machine. Does this machine cross-over to a US designated model? Can I buy parts for it from someone in the US, or from anyone anywhere for that matter? Thanks for the help.

Randy


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Welcome to Forum!..Randy.. Maybe someone can help with your question.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

eBay might be a big help!


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

We've bought plenty of different brands of gey market machines (in Australia) either from grey importers or directly sourcing ourselves from overseas.
I'd expected either Kubota distributors (some engine componets etc are shared with ag tractors) or non branded earthmoving parts suppliers ahould be able to help you out in the US both with interpreting the parts numbers require/supplying the parts - or source a parts catalogue via Ebay,most of the Kubota parts catalogues are clear on machine serial numbers & applicable part numbers.
Just make certain any parts ordered are correct in the parts catalogue according to you machine serial number.


----------

